

Estimize launches Mergerize.com to crowdsource startup acquisitions - LDrogen
http://www.mergerize.com/

======
mathattack
I'm very impressed with Estimize. I wonder about Mergerize - could this be
used as a Mosaic [0] whereby investors can defend themselves against inside
information claims?

If so, they will get lots of corporate users as well as individual investors.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosaic_theory_(investments)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosaic_theory_\(investments\))

